# Memphis in May 2010 (PIGFEST)



## warthog (Apr 13, 2010)

Wife and I are heading to Memphis in May. May 13-15th.  We are really starting to get excited. Is anyone else heading that way?
http://www.memphisinmay.org/bbq


----------



## bayouchilehead (Apr 13, 2010)

My wife and I are going. Can't wait,  I've been wanting to go for a couple of years but things always came up to stop us. Not this time, Good Lord willing and the Creek don't rise we are going.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 13, 2010)

Now memphis in May is on our list of places to go but this year we are in New York City for my cousin's wedding. Maybe next year.


----------



## warthog (Apr 28, 2010)

Wife and I are set to go. Leaving on May 8th. Stopping in WV for a day. Two days in Nashville. Then off to Memphis and will arrive on the 11th.  Hope to meet some of you SMF folk.


----------



## kelebay (May 2, 2010)

I got a quick question about this event.  How big is it, my family and I are thinking about heading down but we're wondering if it's gonna be a huge event, or if it's more of a local thing.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 2, 2010)

i almost bought that smoker at lowes..its a nice one


----------



## warthog (May 3, 2010)

Yes it is a big event. Runs for 3 days. The other real big event is the American Royal in Kansas City.


Thats where I purchased mine.


----------



## warthog (May 7, 2010)

Wife is packing today. Will be heading out tomorrow morning.  Hope to meet some of you folk at the fest.


----------



## lcruzen (May 7, 2010)

I heard the creek did rise. I'd suggest calling ahead to make sure your everything is ok.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 7, 2010)

i would love love love!!! to go to that some day..have a great time


----------



## warthog (May 7, 2010)

Already been told the park is drying out.  No where near the problems as Nashville. It's a go!


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 8, 2010)

From what I've seen everything is still on at Memphis, if not we'll just have to float in!!


----------



## warthog (May 9, 2010)

Just arrived and checkedin at the EconoLodge on 3rd st. Heading over to Beale st later. Pretty much decided to have dinner at BB Kings tonight.
See no flooding problem anywhere in town.


----------



## okiedawg (May 10, 2010)

We had planned to go but we just bought a new house. Maybe next year! Have fun!


----------



## austin (May 10, 2010)

Have fun!  Take lots of pics!!


----------



## kelebay (May 12, 2010)

We're headed down from Toronto Thursday afternoon, think we need to get some hotel reservations or should a room be easy to find?


----------

